# Chad Ford: Offers for Oden



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Anybody subscribe to the ESPN Insider? Chad Ford has a column about rumors from the Orlando predraft camp, and it supposedly includes news about offers for the Blazers #1 pick. I gotta read this!! Somebody please post it. THANKS.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/index


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

Don't worry you're not missing out on anything important.

It just talks about KP being very active at the Orlando camp and is engaging in a lot of conversations with other teams.

Rumor has it that there were two all-stars offered for the #1 pick and also KP is working on moving up on the draft to land another sought after player. There's no way we trade #1, so don't worry about that. It's expected that he's looking into picking up Brewer, Green, Wright or Thorton.

Thorton will be having an individual workout with the team.


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

• Blazers GM Kevin Pritchard is the most popular guy in Orlando. He's been engaged in discussion after discussion all week. 

No, he's not giving up the No. 1 pick in the draft, though I did hear from a good source that he's been offered two different All-Stars for the pick. 

It appears he's trying to find a way to move a player (read: Zach Randolph) or two off the roster while simultaneously acquiring another draft pick. His goal is most likely not point guard Mike Conley, but one of the draft's elite small forwards. Corey Brewer is at the top of the list, but Pritchard also likes Jeff Green, Julian Wright and Al Thornton.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

m_que01 said:


> Thorton will be having an individual workout with the team.


That's pretty amazing that KP sold Thorton's agent so convincingly that they were going to pick up another pick in Thornton's range. These players have such a small window to work out privately in, yet Portland was able to book an audition. 

Does this mean a trade is definitely in the works? Seems like it.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

I wouldn't be surpised if Pritchard pulled something off on draft night. Thorton is projected around late lottery to mid first so something could be worked out. From what I've been reading he's suppose to be a pretty athletic all around player which could work out well for our team. I wouldn't mind us picking up Thorton If we get him for cheap. Haven't seen him play much at FSU though. Can someone give us some more insight on the guy.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

It's fun to hear all the rumors but I assume if it's mentioned by any member of the media there is no way it's happening. Blazers management doesn't ever seem to tip their hand. I knew they were interested in Roy last year but I don't remember seeing anything about Aldridge (maybe I just missed it). When the trade was announced during the draft it was completely out of left field for me. I had to google him because I didn't really know anything about him. I'd been focusing on Roy, Foye, and Green. 

That draft was far better than I had ever hoped for. 

This may also explain why my resume was put in the "round file" when I applied for GM. :worthy:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> about rumors from the Orlando predraft camp, and it supposedly includes news about offers for the Blazers #1 pick.


I heard Quick on the radio earlier and he claimed Pritchard told him there is only one player in the league he would trade the No. 1 for - LeBron James - and we know Cleveland wouldn't do that. So, any other offers for the No. 1 pick will be greeted with "thanks, but no thanks".

Quick also said people were stunned by Oden's workout today. Mark Aguirre supposedly said he'd NEVER seen such amazing footwork, quickness and agility from ANY big man, let alone a 19-year old kid. Others commented that Oden is the kind of big man that comes along only once every 25 - 30 years.

BNM


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> Quick also said people were stunned by Oden's workout today. Mark Aguirre supposedly said he'd NEVER seen such amazing footwork, quickness and agility from ANY big man, let alone a 19-year old kid. Others commented that Oden is the kind of big man that comes along only once every 25 - 30 years.


Wow.

Just.

Wow.

Ed O.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> Quick also said people were stunned by Oden's workout today. Mark Aguirre supposedly said he'd NEVER seen such amazing footwork, quickness and agility from ANY big man, let alone a 19-year old kid. Others commented that Oden is the kind of big man that comes along only once every 25 - 30 years.
> 
> BNM


i got all excited just reading that...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> I heard Quick on the radio earlier and he claimed Pritchard told him there is only one player in the league he would trade the No. 1 for - LeBron James - and we know Cleveland wouldn't do that. So, any other offers for the No. 1 pick will be greeted with "thanks, but no thanks".
> 
> Quick also said people were stunned by Oden's workout today. Mark Aguirre supposedly said he'd NEVER seen such amazing footwork, quickness and agility from ANY big man, let alone a 19-year old kid. Others commented that Oden is the kind of big man that comes along only once every 25 - 30 years.
> 
> BNM


So what you're saying is... We should draft Durant? :biggrin:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I believe he will be very special. Please draft him KP.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> I heard Quick on the radio earlier and he claimed Pritchard told him there is only one player in the league he would trade the No. 1 for - LeBron James - and we know Cleveland wouldn't do that. So, any other offers for the No. 1 pick will be greeted with "thanks, but no thanks".
> 
> Quick also said people were stunned by Oden's workout today. Mark Aguirre supposedly said he'd NEVER seen such amazing footwork, quickness and agility from ANY big man, let alone a 19-year old kid. Others commented that Oden is the kind of big man that comes along only once every 25 - 30 years.
> 
> BNM


Dang it feels good to be a Blazer fan right now. It has been so tough for so long. I finally felt some real hope after watching the team last season. Getting this pick was beyond anything I expected. We were definitely going in the right direction but this just turbo charged it. I'm only slightly calmed down from my excitement of lottery night. I literally could not sleep for a couple nights after we won it because I was so wound up about it.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> That's pretty amazing that KP sold Thorton's agent so convincingly that they were going to pick up another pick in Thornton's range. These players have such a small window to work out privately in, yet Portland was able to book an audition.


After last year's wheeling and dealing and resulting rookie successes, I can't help but think many GMs will pay attention to who Pritchard is targeting, then try to out-maneuver him for the same player(s). You're bringing in Thornton for a workout to try and pick up at the #11-13 range? Well, we'll take him at #10!



> Quick also said people were stunned by Oden's workout today...


They've been saying similar things about his amazing workouts back home in Indy. My only question is, why did the wrist injury keep him from doing all the fitness work pre-season that he's cranking out now? I can understand shooting and dribbling, but he could have been running wind sprints and cone drills all summer and fall with his hand in the cast. Doesn't really matter, though. Once we've locked him up at #1, we can rest assured he's got a much better work ethic than people thought back in April and May.

Dan


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

austinpowers said:


> His goal is most likely not point guard Mike Conley, but one of the draft's elite small forwards. Corey Brewer is at the top of the list, but Pritchard also likes Jeff Green, Julian Wright and Al Thornton.


I like this strategy. I've stated several times that Corey Brewer would be my ideal choice of the available small forwards. He's an excellent defender, can knock down the open 3-pointer, played for a two-time national champion, is a good team player who seems to play his best in big games. Brewer can also play minutes at SG, which would give the Blazers the option to go with a big back court when Brandon Roy is playing the point.

Jeff Green is also interesting. He's big, strong and a good passer. He shoots the ball pretty well. I'm not sure if he has the lateral quickness to guard fast, athletic small forwards at the NBA level. He doesn't excite me as much as Brewer, but he could be a decent role player to fit in with Oden, Aldridge and Roy.

Julian Wright is a freakish athlete, and I know some are really high on him. I'm not. His inconsistency scares me. He totally disappears at times. He had 15 games where he only scored in single digits this year. He also hasn't demonstrated ANY ability to shoot the 3-pointer. He's only made a total of three 3-pointers in two seasons at Kansas. Yes, he's athletic, but with Oden and Durant inside, I want a SF who can bury the 3 to open things up and make the other team pay for doubling our big men inside. I don't see Wright fulfilling that role.

Al Thorton is very intriguing. He's shown significant improvement each year at FSU and looks very good on paper. He's a quick leaper with a very nice jump shot with 3-point range. Athletically, he's in the same class as Julian Wright, but about an inch shorter. He is not a good passer. Normally, that would bother me, but with Roy plus Jack/Sergio, given the choice, I'd prefer a great shooter at the 3 over a great passer. Unlike Brewer, Thorton lacks the ability to play SG. So, you give up a some versatility. Finally, he's 23.5 years old and will turn 24 about a month into his rookie year. While that's not ancient, it's incredibly old for a rookie. I know we got a special player in Brandon Roy with four years of college experience last year. Maybe Pritchard likes his rookies a little older and more experienced (although I wouldn't say Thorton is nearly as "NBA-ready" as Roy was coming in last year).

So, first choice for me, by a wide margin, would be Corey Brewer. Not sure if we can trade up high enough to get him as most mocks have him in the 5 - 8 range. Second choice is a toss-up between Green and Thorton. For me, Wright is a distant third. Yes, he has a lot of upside based on his athletic ability - but then so did Darius Miles. Wright's not the head case that Miles is, but his game is VERY similar with the same limitations (lack of consistency, no range on his jump shot). Of course, Pritchard and company are much better at evaluating talent than me, so if they take Wright, I'll just have to place my faith in their judgment.

BNM


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Quick also said people were stunned by Oden's workout today. Mark Aguirre supposedly said he'd NEVER seen such amazing footwork, quickness and agility from ANY big man, let alone a 19-year old kid. Others commented that Oden is the kind of big man that comes along only once every 25 - 30 years.


I just got goosebumps!! This is fantastic news.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

dkap said:


> My only question is, why did the wrist injury keep him from doing all the fitness work pre-season that he's cranking out now?


There's a big difference between jogging and spending time on a treadmill and being in game shape. Believe me, I know. I just recently started playing ball again after two years off. I thought I was in pretty good shape (I walk 4.2 miles every day on my lunch hour at a 12 min/mile pace and run 3 miles most evenings at at about a 7 min/mile pace), but I got to tell you, 10 minutes into that first game and I was sucking wind big time. I've been playing regularly for a month now, and while I felt pretty good last night, I'm still another couple months away from being able to go all out for an entire game - and that's just rec league stuff, I can't imagine how grueling a college or NBA season is.

Also, Oen is an excellent student and got very good grades at Ohio State. I imagine he spent more time hitting the books than the average "student"/athlete.

In any case, he's certainly wowing them now.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> Wow.
> 
> Just.
> 
> ...


Quick mentioned more, but I was listening in my truck while driving and I can't remember exactly who said what. Hopefully, he'll have more in the paper and/or his blog tomorrow. It was very fun to hear he telling how much Oden's work out had impressed all these long time NBA experts.

He also mentioned that Durant looked very smooth and fluid, about as expected, but people didn't come away from his work out in awe like they did Oden's.

BNM


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

How much you wanna bet that Danny Ainge called and offered up Paul Pierce and the #5?

I really hope we take Brewer. LA, God, and and Brewer...STIFFLING defense!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> LA, *God*, and Brewer...STIFFLING defense!


Ha! Very good. Did you make that up?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

it's thorNton


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i'd like to know a little more about what yi can do. express has him all the way down at 10 for some reason.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Spud147 said:


> Dang it feels good to be a Blazer fan right now. It has been so tough for so long. I finally felt some real hope after watching the team last season. Getting this pick was beyond anything I expected. We were definitely going in the right direction but this just turbo charged it. I'm only slightly calmed down from my excitement of lottery night. I literally could not sleep for a couple nights after we won it because I was so wound up about it.


Spud, you weren't here on Lottery night, or if you were I missed your post while experiencing a natural euphoria, but I did post your name in a shout-out to the ESPN refugees. If the Blazers make the playoffs this year, methinks a playoff bash is in order at a local establishment.

Oden is the pick. It's a no-brainer.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Spud147 said:


> We were definitely going in the right direction but this just turbo charged it. I'm only slightly calmed down from my excitement of lottery night. I literally could not sleep for a couple nights after we won it because I was so wound up about it.


Dude, this is more than turbo charge. I smell government conspiracy, Area 51 type of force. :lol: :yay:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

RW#30 said:


> Dude, this is more than turbo charge. I smell government conspiracy, Area 51 type of force. :lol: :yay:


Spud is a dude now? 

:lol:

That said, I was basically sleepless the night of the lottery.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

> Chad Ford: Offers for Oden


Well, I gotta write an article and there are deadlines to meet...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

papag said:


> Well, I gotta write an article and there are deadlines to meet...


It was just a blurb in a longer article, and I found it interesting (if not surprising) that Portland rejected different offers involving all-star players.

Ed O.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> i'd like to know a little more about what yi can do. express has him all the way down at 10 for some reason.


...And us picking Durant. Express is wacky. 

Also, the guy who runs that site, Jonathan Givony wasn't too wowed by Oden's workout: http://draftexpress.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3931


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

I.....

am so happy. This kind of thing makes me want to throw my laptop into the air and rejoice.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

just listened to the drat express podcast and the said POR was offered *Carmelo Anthony* for the #1. man i am glad that i am not KP


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> Quick also said people were stunned by Oden's workout today. Mark Aguirre supposedly said he'd NEVER seen such amazing footwork, quickness and agility from ANY big man, let alone a 19-year old kid. Others commented that Oden is the kind of big man that comes along only once every 25 - 30 years.
> 
> BNM


That is a pretty amazing statement by Aguirre, if true. Aguirre is 45th in total points scored in NBA history, and was a #1 overall pick himself. 

My expectations for Oden keep climbing. It's getting to the point where if he isn't one of the three most dominant big men in the game right out of the chute it'll be a letdown.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

BNB - 

You don't think Thad Young would merit consideration for POR? I think Young could end up being the best SF (after Durant) to come out of this draft....

and I agree with your assessment of Brewer...he seems to play his best in big games...


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

All I can say is that I've been on this board and Fanhome and many dire hard blazer fans should be just walking around in a DAZE cause as fans we've hit the FREAKING LOTTO! Enjoy it!!! Oden, ROY, LA and maybe BREWER? I almost want to pass out daily!!!!!:yay: :yay: 

Great DAYS AHEAD!!!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I almost feel bad posting this, but hey, its out there...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> I almost feel bad posting this, but hey, its out there...


Nothing wrong with that? It's how we dance now a days.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> I almost feel bad posting this, but hey, its out there...


Who gives an Eff? He's a 19 year old college kid. He likes to dirty dance with hot college girls. He's *gasp* NORMAL!!

I'm jealous more than anything.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

dkap said:


> After last year's wheeling and dealing and resulting rookie successes, I can't help but think many GMs will pay attention to who Pritchard is targeting, then try to out-maneuver him for the same player(s). You're bringing in Thornton for a workout to try and pick up at the #11-13 range? Well, we'll take him at #10!
> Dan


Then Pritchard takes Green at #13 who is who he wanted all along, but worked out Thornton to fool the other GMs into taking him over Green.:clap2:
That Kevin Pritchard is such a genius!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

The Professional Fan said:


> Who gives an Eff? He's a 19 year old college kid. He likes to dirty dance with hot college girls. He's *gasp* NORMAL!!



I don't give an "F" either....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> I almost feel bad posting this, but hey, its out there...


You know, thats like the 4th time Ive seen that picture..and Im still not sure where Oden is in that picture.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hap said:


> You know, thats like the 4th time Ive seen that picture..and Im still not sure where Oden is in that picture.


Is he even IN that picture? I don't see anything in that pic other than an extremely short pink dress and legs.

PBF


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Hap said:


> You know, thats like the 4th time Ive seen that picture..and Im still not sure where Oden is in that picture.



Yes, he is there...showing the girl his famous post up move. I think he just has such a strong work ethic that even while out partying, he is looking for opponents.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

It's just good defense. Probably trying to explain it to her. "See you get low like this and that way when Shaq backs into you, your center of gravity is lower than his."


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> I almost feel bad posting this, but hey, its out there...


someone please give him kobe's number


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> Who gives an Eff? He's a 19 year old college kid. He likes to dirty dance with hot college girls. He's *gasp* NORMAL!!
> 
> I'm jealous more than anything.


My nomination for dumbest overreaction of the year.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

He's just showin her how to "box out"! Keep it up G.O.! Hey HAP, if I send you a picture of me, can you photoshop my face into that pic?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

OK, I'll ask the obvious question, since I'm an old geezer and I've never "dirty-danced" and probably never will. Is that particular move of Oden's supposed to be simulating a sex act with the girl? It sure looks that way.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Dancing has for thousands of years (with the notable exception of Victorian England, but they were perverted in other ways) been seen as a metaphor for intercourse... in fact, one's ability on the dance floor has been proven to give them an edge in bringing in members of the opposite sex.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Dancing has for thousands of years (with the notable exception of Victorian England, but they were perverted in other ways) been seen as a metaphor for intercourse...


Uh, yes, but dance moves are seldom as explicit as the one Oden and the young lady are pulling. I know nothing about this kind of dancing, but I notice that the girl is holding onto a column next to Oden, which means that she's stationary while he rams into her from behind. The couple next to them seem to be doing the same thing, so I assume this is a standard part of the dance.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> OK, I'll ask the obvious question, since I'm an old geezer and I've never "dirty-danced" and probably never will. Is that particular move of Oden's supposed to be simulating a sex act with the girl? It sure looks that way.


Are you for real?


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> OK, I'll ask the obvious question, since I'm an old geezer and I've never "dirty-danced" and probably never will. Is that particular move of Oden's supposed to be simulating a sex act with the girl? It sure looks that way.


That's a very interesting question. It's not "supposed" to do anything but get you hot and feel good on your junk. It's kind of like a simulated sex act, but the weird thing is that while the kind of dancing that you used to have to pay for at a strip club has suddenly become very popular among younger people, those same people statistically are less likely than previous generations to actually engage in the real act. Go figure.


----------

